# HELP! Mrs Slippy Done Gone CRAAAAAZYYY!



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OK Y'all, Mrs S and I are not quite at 40 Years Marriage but we have surpassed the 30 Year mark a few times over. Other than a few extra cases of Bourbon and Two Buck Chuck Wine from the Trader Joes, Mrs S has NEVER, I repeat NEVER said a cross word about me buying ANYTHING...Until this evening.

I had just poured a few fingers of Coopers Craft Bourbon in a Collegiate Style Insulated Glass and settled into my chair with the computer on my lap when Mrs S leaned over from whatever it is she does when sits on the sofa next to me and peered down over her reading glasses and said in a semi-irritated voice..."what are you looking at?"

"Woman", I said, "Mind your tone!"

Not really but it sounded cool...

"My Sweetness", I really said, "Some of the guys on the PrepperForums are getting the 6.5 Creedmore and I think we should get one too!"

"Time out Stud", she said. "Didn't you just bring home a Smith and Wesson .357 Revolver and a Winchester Lever Thingie Gun last month" And aren't you looking at the new Polaris or Kawasaki 2 Person Vehicle thing like your buddy @Inor suggested? And aren't you talking about going to the NASCAR Truck Race next month in Ohio and then do the Bourbon Trail in Kentucky on the way back?" I think you should hold off on the new 6 Point Whatever you are thinking about buying!"

Has Mrs S done gone crazy or am I in some sort of discombobulated nightmare dream?

HELP!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

C'mon after 40 big ones you should have learned by now. You need to snip that attitude in the butt quick. Cause once it starts it's like a forest fire in 50mph winds. 

My 35th is Sunday and I'm pretty sure it's new motorcycle time. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Your problem is your drinking piss poor bourbon....Sorta in the same class as Makers Mark.....Step it up to Basil Hayden.....Willets Pot still bourbon (Its a spicy one!) or go on up to Blantons at least. Keep away from Pappy Van winkle because it causes women problems.....Guys are tossing their wives and girlfriends at you so they can get a sip of pappy's!


Shit I'm drunk....But happily married 38 years! (Well at least she says we are!!!)


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Tell her you have a coupon...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

With two gun safes, . . . and no inventory sheet laying around, . . . I'm kinda sorta home free.

Besides that, . . . I try to keep em pretty much all black, . . . no use in something standing out, . . . y'know.

The new one just makes it's way to the Jeep, . . . then into the work shop.

Sometimes it's brought in in pieces, . . . 

Once put together and residing in the safe for 30 days, . . . nobody ever really notices.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Mrs Slippy is right, that it is way too much stuff, go back and apologize 🙂
she seems to be very good in keeping track on all of your purchases and spending, the coupom idea will not work.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> With two gun safes, . . . and no inventory sheet laying around, . . . I'm kinda sorta home free.
> 
> Besides that, . . . I try to keep em pretty much all black, . . . no use in something standing out, . . . y'know.
> 
> ...


This is what I do. But somehow she usually figures it out. I don't think she realizes that I bought a Daniel Defense a year ago.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy, my dear friend and brother, you should simmer down.
Mrs. S knows that it isn't just a new weapon but it also means the accouterments that come along with a new weapon. Do you already have a weapon in that caliber? If not, she knows there's going to be more money spent on the 10,000 rounds you'll have to have for the newest in your vast weapons collection.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Furthermore, @Slippy, I am NOT going to go against Mrs. S!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Furthermore, @Slippy, I am NOT going to go against Mrs. S!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> OK Y'all, Mrs S and I are not quite at 40 Years Marriage but we have surpassed the 30 Year mark a few times over. Other than a few extra cases of Bourbon and Two Buck Chuck Wine from the Trader Joes, Mrs S has NEVER, I repeat NEVER said a cross word about me buying ANYTHING...Until this evening.
> 
> I had just poured a few fingers of Coopers Craft Bourbon in a Collegiate Style Insulated Glass and settled into my chair with the computer on my lap when Mrs S leaned over from whatever it is she does when sits on the sofa next to me and peered down over her reading glasses and said in a semi-irritated voice..."what are you looking at?"
> 
> ...


Take all of her shoes out of the closet and pile them in the living room floor. Look at her and say "I rest my case, end of discussion".

Now....if she is the type of woman who doesnt have a pile of shoes 3ft high thank the lord alrighty and tell her she was right. Then do the dishes.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

What you require is a different sales slip that shows you got it for a third on sale, come home with three items you purchased at a great sale and tell her about the thousands you saved. Remember a woman will spend a dollar to buy a two dollar item she does not need and a man will spend two dollars on a dollar item he needs. I bet she will get it.









Good luck Slippy.

Camel923


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It's a sad day indeed &#8230; when Slip calls out for HELP!! Then again, aging with grace (also known as Mrs Slippy) isn't really a bad thing.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Don’t ask me about “wife advice”. I’m on my 3rd wife. I still haven’t figured them out!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Your house yall have to work it out. The RPR in 6.5 CR was one of those deals wife forced me to purchase it. Heading into 40 years I bet the two of you will get it figured out. Get your 6.5 CR. You will like it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Are you a nightmare? Is she crazy? I dunno, prolly not either of these two things. :vs_bulb:I say Mr Slippy can have his proverbial cake and eat it, too....

Why don't you ask her to get you that gun for Christmas? That could be your big Christmas present. Tell her you're really hoping to see it all wrapped up and pretty underneath the tree. Then she has to buy it for you, otherwise Christmas will be ruined, totally and completely ruined. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Sloppy just needs to give MRS Slippy the winning mega bucks lottery ticket for the next drawing and all will be right in the world. Then after he gets the 6.5 creedmoor he needs to pick up a .224 Valkyrie.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Slippy, after 36 years this is what works for me. First no matter what I'm looking at it's for her next Birthday, Anniversary, Christmas, etc. Then when it comes in if she sees it tell her how she spoiled the surprise and your never gonna try to surprise her again, if all she wants to do is snoop. Then take what ever it was put it away and never mention it again.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> Are you a nightmare? That could be your big Christmas present.


Slippy, Annie is right. Sometimes we get all wrapped up in our hobbies, and we have to reel ourselves back in. I have purchased all the edged tools I need, want or lust over, and the real adult in all us must "know when to say when."

I think the old canard "boys and their toys" has an insulting yet very true edge to it. We like our "tchotchkes" and probably go a tad goofy if there's a package for us in the mail or even a new magazine. Yikes, my dog even likes new things, he's going crazy for sardines right now, but then, boys will be boys.

Here's what I did. Being practical, I found those "field strip technology" knives were what I really needed--but how did that effect my wife? Well, some of those items make great eating utensils, so when we go to my wife' favorite restaurant (which doesn't provide knives) I take two blades with me, one is for her.

Yes, yes, I lost a Tuxedo switchblade, but it was a small price to pay to have her guide me in my hobbies as a co-conspirator rather than a strident harpy stewing over the credit card bill.

Toys will come and go, but we both have decades or history with our mates. Let her inside your hobbies and beliefs.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

You shouldn’t have said anything about it and surprised her. Sometimes asking for forgiveness is more productive then permission.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sure is a thing of beauty isn't she?









https://pof-usa.com/firearms/p65/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rstanek said:


> You shouldn't have said anything about it and surprised her. Sometimes asking for forgiveness is more productive then permission.....


Yes, but sometimes getting shot by an angry women is more productive (for her) than our false submission.

Ever notice that Christian Yelich always bats second? The lead off gets on base by any means and Christian hits one ball over the right field fence, but it's two men who score.

Ergo, it doesn't matter who gets to be the hero, or even has to give up something for the good of his spouse, but you both wind up "safe at home."


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy... based on the response, and I’m laughing my A$$ off with them, you’re on your own. Good luck!!

Ps, I’d never vote. I’m afraid that Mrs. Slippy would see my vote and well.. I’m afraid..

On a serious note.. my brother, on the rich side of the family, just bought a Tikka 6.5 for long range shooting competitions. He’s crazy that way. Loves the rifle.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

For me just being upfront about the motorcycles and firearms works best. I am luck she likes to ride and understands the need to defend our way of life. Her forcing me to buy the RPR was not planned but I know how it happened. She heard Son and I talking about getting a new longer range rifle. We talked about the reasons and uses . This went on for some time every time we were in the same place. What was holding me back was just did not need another 308. After she ask me a few time if I purchased that "gun" yet I said ok that is it and ordered the 6.5 CR. It always goes best when they are [part of the purchase. learned that early on in this 43 year marriage
Good luck I hope it works out . And buy a good one don't skimp on it..


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Aw crap slippy.. 

Reading this thread I starting thinking, which is always dangerous. This past Christmas I received from my lovely wife of 1 year, an 8x32 scope. A rather expensive thing. But, guess what? No “appropriate” rifle to mount it on. So, being married a short time, and this being my (cough cough) 4th wife.. I’m thinking this was maybe permission to get a new long range rifle. And damn if I didn’t just find a Tikka 6.5 on sale this morning. 

You may have gotten me in trouble with the pirate wench. LOL


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Are you a nightmare? Is she crazy? I dunno, prolly not either of these two things. :vs_bulb:I say Mr Slippy can have his proverbial cake and eat it, too....
> 
> Why don't you ask her to get you that gun for Christmas? That could be your big Christmas present.


Nope, wont work. Slip and I both strictly adhere to the "Buy your own damn gift policy". No matter the cost and repeat if necessary.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

You know if you have a .308, you can have it re-barreled to be a 6.5. That's what I'm thinking of doing to this.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, we all know Mrs. S is a little crazy, she married you after all. So, it must be a discombobulated nightmare. I know, your shook up and distraught. Your panicked, it felt so real to you. You wake up in a cold sweat, shaking, and now your afraid to go back to sleep. you can't eat, can't sleep. You walk around in daze, afraid to go out into the world. Your doubting your very existence, the true meaning of life. You can't go one like this. So to calm yourself, to be able to sleep again in peace, to make the nightmares stop, you now know what you must do. You must buy that rifle. It's the only way to break the chain of nightmares. You have to do it for your own sanity, your family, for Mrs. S! Think of the children for gods sake! For no other reason then humanity itself, you must break the cycle of misery and self doubt. 

If that load of crap doesn't work, give me a second, I'll think of something else. :devil:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Yavanna said:


> Mrs Slippy is right, that it is way too much stuff, go back and apologize &#128578;
> she seems to be very good in keeping track on all of your purchases and spending, the coupom idea will not work.


WHo let this communist BOT on here!!!!!!! Pay no attention to computer generated ramblings of the Bot named Yavanna, she obviously logged into her husbands site to cause him emotional grief.....

Rule 1: If your earning the damn money....You ain't gotta ask anyone how you spend it.
Rule 2: If you ain't feeding me, ****ing me, or financing me, you don't get a vote.
Rule 3: Get comfortable on the couch...it disarms your partner leaving her nothing but thrown objects and firearms to revert to as threats. Everything else is a barter item she has to offer up.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The truth.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> OK Y'all, Mrs S and I are not quite at 40 Years Marriage but we have surpassed the 30 Year mark a few times over. Other than a few extra cases of Bourbon and Two Buck Chuck Wine from the Trader Joes, Mrs S has NEVER, I repeat NEVER said a cross word about me buying ANYTHING...Until this evening.
> 
> I had just poured a few fingers of Coopers Craft Bourbon in a Collegiate Style Insulated Glass and settled into my chair with the computer on my lap when Mrs S leaned over from whatever it is she does when sits on the sofa next to me and peered down over her reading glasses and said in a semi-irritated voice..."what are you looking at?"
> 
> ...


You might tell her there is plenty of room for lippy wimmen up on the moon with Alice Kramden and you are fixing to back hand her hard enough to get there. Thats how a manly man would handle it..most likely.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Many times my wife will take several steps away from me if I am "_explaining the misconceptions a black youth has about civil rights_." These social debates can be challenging.

One time I even asked about her conduct. She shrugged, grinned a bit, and stated, "Crossfire..."


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok why i it every time there is a gun post worth reading I end up buying something. AR10 308 upper complete stripped lower laying next to it ordered the parts to finish it.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

You need to find it on sale or a coupon, then you are clear to buy it because you saved money. at least that's how that woman that shares my bed justifies it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> OK Y'all, Mrs S and I are not quite at 40 Years Marriage but we have surpassed the 30 Year mark a few times over. Other than a few extra cases of Bourbon and Two Buck Chuck Wine from the Trader Joes, Mrs S has NEVER, I repeat NEVER said a cross word about me buying ANYTHING...Until this evening.
> 
> I had just poured a few fingers of Coopers Craft Bourbon in a Collegiate Style Insulated Glass and settled into my chair with the computer on my lap when Mrs S leaned over from whatever it is she does when sits on the sofa next to me and peered down over her reading glasses and said in a semi-irritated voice..."what are you looking at?"
> 
> ...


You think I'm goin' up against Mrs Slippy for you or anyone else?!?! No way! No How! Ain't gonna happen! That broad is tough as nails!

You gotta get this under control boyo!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> "Didn't you just bring home a Smith and Wesson .357 Revolver and a Winchester Lever Thingie Gun last month"


I hate to side with your wife, as I have the same problem. I cannot see a knife I do not lust for. The problem is that I have already bought and stored all the knives I really want. In fact, I'm simply giving knives away I don't really care for just to appease some guilt.

And let's be honest here, "collecting" is just a polite world for 'hoarding.' I usually carry two knives. And while this might seem silly, I probably will never slice a single thing with the knife I carry in my right, front pocket. Yikes, actually using it might ding it up!

So, I buy "spares." And then spares for spares. Finally I had to admit that my collecting had come to an end, I had it all (and then some), and the journey just had to come to an end.

Slip, do you need another "anything" at the risk of losing domestic tranquility? And even if this new toy was coveted and secured, would you just be on another quest for some other toy?


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

I think the rear stock is going to get caught on everything.

Well I have drank two cups of coffee, looking at gun porn, it's a beautiful morning, 

I am going to get ahold of my self, SIg and I are going to exercise our second amendment and wake the neighborhood up with some ringing steel.

Slippy, do the bourbon trail, but please make sure to go to Buffalo Trace and get a bottle of Blanton's.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

I established early in our marriage that I just get what I want and worry about it later. No use arguing with T-Man. As long as our retirement fund goes up every month, the lights and phone work, and she gets a few hundred cash when she needs or wants, well I might need another bulldozer or a tractor. She doesn't say boo...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

T-Man 1066 said:


> I established early in our marriage that I just get what I want and worry about it later. No use arguing with T-Man. As long as our retirement fund goes up every month, the lights and phone work, and she gets a few hundred cash when she needs or wants, well I might need another bulldozer or a tractor. She doesn't say boo...


A man after my own heart on this deal. She is constantly nagging about money and too big of a tip at the sports grill etc. I tell her we have plenty of money so kndly shut the heck up. If it runs out I will go get a job or you can go get one. That usually makes her button up the pie hole.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My wife gave up years ago. 
But, just in case, I've got them kinda spread out and she has never seen them all in a pile at one time.

When I head to the range, I might have 15 or 20 rifles and shotguns staged in the living room to carry out to the truck. And a backpack of handguns, and another of ammo. 
She knows that's not all of them, but she no longer asks questions.

Right now I'm putting cash aside for my next purchase - a Charter Arms Bulldog Target 44 Special. That is their 5 shot snubnose frame fitted with a 4" barrel and adjustable sights. Once I get it, and smuggle it into the house, one day I'll be headed out to cut back some brush or mow the pasture and it will be on my hip. She won't even notice.

Besides, she's already got her next gun on lay away - Sig Sauer P365.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Slippy, Annie is right. Sometimes we get all wrapped up in our hobbies, and we have to reel ourselves back in. I have purchased all the edged tools I need, want or lust over, and the real adult in all us must "know when to say when."
> 
> I think the old canard "boys and their toys" has an insulting yet very true edge to it. We like our "tchotchkes" and probably go a tad goofy if there's a package for us in the mail or even a new magazine. Yikes, my dog even likes new things, he's going crazy for sardines right now, but then, boys will be boys.
> 
> ...


There's just something about getting someone the exactly right Christmas present. It's great. it doesn't even have to be something expensive, although it might be. I try to make sure I know what my family _really_ wants for Christmas.

Gifts aren't the most important thing at Christmas, for sure. For myself, I don't even care what I get. Give me a good midnight Mass, and a successful dinner and I'm happy. But when I get it right and I'm giving the right gift it's like hitting the bullseye. I don't want to waste my money on useless junk they don't even want.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

She has a point, and I voted that you are in a discombobolated nightmare, but she is still right. I am glad that I could help, and now I feel that I have contributed. Scornful lout that I am.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

After a couple days thinking on this one, it occurred to me that you might try the Ralph Kramden approach.






I'm not suggesting this will work. But I am looking for some guidance on how much pain to expect before I try this approach on Mrs Inor. Please let me know how it turns out...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> After a couple days thinking on this one, it occurred to me that you might try the Ralph Kramden approach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That made me smile.

On a side note, Alice Kramden played by Audrey Meadows was a great character. And a real cutie for her time. In real live Audrey Meadows was a good conservative who was quoted saying she "voted Republican because that was what America was, a Republic".


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> After a couple days thinking on this one, it occurred to me that you might try the Ralph Kramden approach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The classics are still funny.

That tactic however, I can tell you with some authority, failed miserably when I tried tried it in my house. Proceed at your own risk. lain:


----------

